# Your favorite pics of the year so far



## eipper (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a thought....why not a thread of everyones favorite pics they have taken for the year (limit to 2 per person) and please specifiy whether captive or wild.

(got the idea from another US based forum)



first one is captive...





the second is wild





Cheers,
Scott


----------



## froglet (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a couple of mine-so hard too choose (not the best pics ive taken but i think they show a bit of character
Both Captive animals

My Golden Tree snake




A gippsland water dragon doing his best monkey impression


----------



## Vixen (Sep 29, 2008)

Too many to choose  Probably these two though if I had too. Both captive.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 29, 2008)

Scott that second photo is a cracker!


----------



## method (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a few, I couldnt resist had to add a third  All captive studio shots.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 29, 2008)

Both wild species

Intergrade carpet (morelia spilota spp)





swamp snake (hemiaspis signata)


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 29, 2008)

This one would have to be my favourite this year, but I didn't search all of my photo's.
This is of my Male Jungle. 8months of age.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Sep 29, 2008)

Two of my Blonde mac I am very amateur to photography and have a very average camera.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't choose and I have a lousy camera, but here's my albino girl finishing dinner.


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Sep 29, 2008)

both captive


----------



## JasonL (Sep 29, 2008)

the first pic just cause of the action, next two I took last week, just because they are nice snakes, and the last one because I was sooooo lucky to get that pic, I got chewed up by mozzies for it too.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 29, 2008)

It's hard to choose but I fell in love with these shots because this guy had so much attitude!!

© 2008 Shannon Plummer. All rights reserved.

Obviously both captive!

Both Western Smooth Knobtail Gecko (Nephrurus levis occidentalis)


----------



## Shannon (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Snakeman - I also have the shot of him standing up from the same angle - he was so cute doing his little push ups trying to look big and scary! :lol:



snakeman112 said:


> love that last pic shannon!


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a couple of my Port Macs  Am learning to use my camera


----------



## Riley (Sep 29, 2008)

1st is wild 2nd is mine!











Riley


----------



## Shannon (Sep 29, 2008)

Stunning animals Mysnakesau!



mysnakesau said:


> Here's a couple of my Port Macs  Am learning to use my camera


----------



## Kitah (Sep 29, 2008)

I have quite a few favourites... hard to choose the top "two"

Anyway.. the coastal carpet is a wild animal, the kreffts shortneck is captive


----------



## Kurto (Sep 29, 2008)

Lovin these 2 pics atm.....


----------



## Noongato (Sep 29, 2008)

All these photos should be in books! The photography books i buy have such average boring piks.....


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 30, 2008)

frankii said:


> both captive
> Attached Images
> 
> 
> ...


 
frankii, I *love *the picture of the beardeds.


*Shannon*: How do you get the reflection effect at the geckos' feet? They're beautiful photos.

First two pictures are of my spotted and the third is my spotted pretending to be a scrubby (can anyone else see the resemblence in the head?)

View attachment 64850


View attachment 64851


View attachment 64852


----------



## Adsell (Sep 30, 2008)

First one is a wild Stumpy, The second a captive Knob Tail Hatching











Ads


----------



## slacker (Sep 30, 2008)

Some nice photos, all


----------



## gman78 (Sep 30, 2008)

What a great thread.
Keep them up.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 30, 2008)

this is a cute one ...


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 30, 2008)

love this shot of a gator.......


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 30, 2008)

a python rescue this big fella was on a window ledge...6ft6 healthy and a beautiful wild beast..


----------



## ClareB (Sep 30, 2008)

First is wild second is our little diamond. How do you get the pics to come up full size in the posts? When I click on mine in the post and it enlarges they don't look as clear as what they really are! The second one especially is pixelated.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Geez all those pics are great!!!


----------



## miss2 (Sep 30, 2008)

love these sort of threads, fantastic pics all well done keep them up


----------



## jasontini (Sep 30, 2008)

..hi, these are my 2 favourites.. Both captives..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, hard to pick just two
An adder called Voodoo




A frog call g2




Cheers


----------



## mattmc (Sep 30, 2008)

Fantastico photos yall...i havent taken any yet though  bit behind!


----------



## Emzie (Sep 30, 2008)

oh man there all so good my lil buggers never stay still long enough to get a good photo

but i just brought i new camara haven't had a chance to get some test shots yet


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 30, 2008)

This is my Black Headed Python, he is a good subject to photograph because he is so lazy, Im just learning the basics, so lets hope I get better


----------



## imalizard (Sep 30, 2008)

Its a bit blury but I like it because I got its head in focus! Its wild:


----------



## SP.Morton (Sep 30, 2008)

left one is wild other one mine


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> a python rescue this big fella was on a window ledge...6ft6 healthy and a beautiful wild beast..



I never get sick of seeing the beautiful colour variations of coastals. what a stunning animal.

Baz, what the hell is that frog feeding on.....he is gorgeous. I'm sure it was you who posted a pic once of three Green Tree Frogs sitting in the mistifier waterfall looking thing. That was always one of my fave pics.


----------



## iceman (Sep 30, 2008)

1st pic is of a blackheaded adder an the 2nd one is of a bird eating spider i found out herpin' one night.


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Sep 30, 2008)

i already posted 2 but i just had to post this photo aswell


----------



## andyscott (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is my 2 picks.
1st Yawning axanthic BHP.
2nd my female Frilled Neck, putting on a show.


----------



## Camo (Sep 30, 2008)

That yawning BHP andy is a good shot. You can see its teeth and all.

Cameron


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm loving this thread!   

Here's two of mine...

First one - My little Murray Darling 'Snakey', captive. 
Second - Male Murray Darling breeder at Reptile City, captive


----------



## andyscott (Sep 30, 2008)

Camo said:


> That yawning BHP andy is a good shot. You can see its teeth and all.
> 
> Cameron


 
Thanks Cameron, Im very happy with that pic.
In over 20 years of keeping reptiles, Ive seen snakes yawn dozens of times.
This was the 1st time I got a photo of one.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 30, 2008)

imalizard said:


> Its a bit blury but I like it because I got its head in focus! Its wild:



That is a great shot. That is what many photographers aim for with portrait or close up shots like that - a feature in focus with the rest and background out of focus.

I had to add 2 more too


----------



## froglet (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought i would put up another pic
its a bit funky
Captive spotted python (preggers at the moment) taken when the red light in her enclosure was on with no flash


----------



## Retic (Sep 30, 2008)

I like this one, not really sure why


----------



## krusty (Sep 30, 2008)

here are 2 of mine not as flash as most of the others but i like them.

both captives,first one is what every one loves to see(maiting)
second one is fresh from the egg.


----------



## Riley (Sep 30, 2008)

awesome pics everyone! what type of snake is that boa?


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 30, 2008)

heres mine...everyones doing 2 so...i'll do 2...

these are all wild!


----------



## Australis (Sep 30, 2008)

A box pattern gecko that had evidently had enough of me!
normally i wouldn't keep photos like this but the series
of shots leading to it was priceless... you can see where
it had been from where i had focused... lol





Wild N. asper.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: Matt that is a cute photo of him walking away. I love it.

Luke what is that first picture of?

Boa I wonder why you like that one, show off


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 30, 2008)

A heaths monitor Snakes.He rescued it lol


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 30, 2008)

mysnakesau: a baby heath monitor (as tara said)


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is one of my faves....


----------



## Retic (Oct 1, 2008)

It's a Green Tree Python. 



Riley said:


> awesome pics everyone! what type of snake is that boa?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 1, 2008)

Havent taken many photos of my animals this year.... 

Both Captive:

Female milii after laying her last clutch of the season, she looks very tired!





Im watching you, croc at Adelaide Zoo


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

I LOVE THE OPEN WIDE ON THE SCRUBBY


----------



## MAIA77 (Oct 1, 2008)

The first picture because it looks evil and the second because he posed


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 1, 2008)

What's the first photo of, MAIA77?


----------



## MAIA77 (Oct 1, 2008)

umm albino cobra? not sure taken ages ago in another country...


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 1, 2008)

Australis said:


> A box pattern gecko that had evidently had enough of me!
> normally i wouldn't keep photos like this but the series
> of shots leading to it was priceless... you can see where
> it had been from where i had focused... lol
> ...





How rude! He doesn't know what he's missing. I wouldn't run away from you Austy !


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a couple more ... not my best but probably not too bad


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 4, 2008)

A couple of pics of snakes in a classic pose.
First of a hot female gtp, second of a gravid albino olive.

Oh and thought id chuck in another average pic of two albino olives mating.


----------



## eipper (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats Rob, very nice animals and lovely crisp pics

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## slacker (Oct 4, 2008)

I find it really hard to pick favourites. If I had to pick two photographs I've recently taken of wild animals that I like, however, it would probably be these:


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 4, 2008)

Not my best pics , but two of my favourites for the year so far ...


----------



## coastal_22 (Oct 5, 2008)

both captive coastals
first one male, second one female


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 5, 2008)

my beardie:


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 5, 2008)

This is my new spoilt boy.


----------



## FAY (Oct 6, 2008)

TB..Rob..that is the most beautiful GTP that I have ever seen.


----------



## pythonhappy (Oct 6, 2008)

this is one of my favs


----------



## cris (Oct 8, 2008)

A wild _Tympanocryptis cephalus_ and a hatching mac trying to look like a turtle(captive).


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 8, 2008)

OMG, these photos are amazing!!!!!!!

I'm going home to experiment with shots NOW


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 8, 2008)

Nephrurus Asper


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Hard to chose....

Maybe this one of my young Coastal shedding





Or one of these wild Keelback and Water Dragon shots (sorry more than 2, couldn't choose)


----------



## Blackdog (Oct 8, 2008)

Not herps, but from a recent herp trip.
There were two Dingoes, this one was not concerned by me at all. As it was a busy road for
road trains I moved the carcass off the road, but unfortunately when I drove back the next 
morning one of them had been killed.
The Platypus was awesome, sat right in front of me having a big scratch.


----------



## Australis (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice one Blackdog, i would love
the chance to take some photos
of a platypus.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 9, 2008)

couldn't resist, a cpl more 
northern leaftail
scrub python


----------

